# Mercy got a hold of a loaf of bread



## MercyMom

Mercy is something else. When I was getting ready for work this morning, I caught her with a loaf of bread in her mouth. She kept ducking from me when I tried to get it out of her mouth. : She loves bread. She will snatch bread from my son sometimes. I gently took the loaf out of her mouth. I hope some of the slices are still salvagable.


----------



## Tayla's Mom

....and she is hoping they are not and will go to a good doggy mouth instead.


----------



## laprincessa

what's a little bite mark or two in a big old sammich?
Oh, Mercy, you are a love!


----------



## pb2b

I'm sure she was quite proud of herself too.


----------



## OrangeBlossom

bread is the #1 thing my dog goes for off the counters...hamburger buns in particular. We lost many, many loaves the first weeks of her being with us, until I finally remembered to put it in the cabinet and bought a baby gate. When I have my kids put Emma in her kennel, they use a slice to lure her in.


----------



## cubbysan

My dogs are bread lovers too! I swear I had one that would rather bread, if he had a choice of bread or steak.


----------



## lhowemt

Worthless without pictures...... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mybuddy

MercyMom said:


> Mercy is something else. When I was getting ready for work this morning, I caught her with a loaf of bread in her mouth. She kept ducking from me when I tried to get it out of her mouth. : She loves bread. She will snatch bread from my son sometimes. I gently took the loaf out of her mouth. I hope some of the slices are still salvagable.


This is one of the funniest things I have read in a long time!


----------



## MercyMom

mybuddy said:


> This is one of the funniest things I have read in a long time!


Really? Cool man!


----------



## laprincessa

I had this visual of you making lunches and checking each slice of bread for teeth marks. Cracked me up, too.  (Because it's something I would totally do.)


----------



## Karen519

*Mercy*

So glad she is o.k. I want to see pictures of the bread!


----------



## mybuddy

MercyMom said:


> Really? Cool man!


Yes! I always howl when there is a robbery, golden and food. It just cracks me up.

Buddy has raided a few picnics in our time. The last one was a little expensive (for mommy) because I had to pay for everything he ate and drank.  Sorry they lost their food but it really makes me laugh now. The only thing funnier than a dog walking away with his tail between his legs, is a dog *and* his human walking away with their tails between their legs!

:--dumbfounded:


----------



## NewfieMom

I just found this thread. I often say my Newfoundland is not even a carnivore. He will turn up his nose at freshly cooked chicken if there is a good carbohydrate nearby. (He doesn't like plain pasta, however.) His mouth is so huge that he can accept a large hard roll in it and chew it without putting it down. An entire loaf of Italian bread is his idea of a snack with which to run into the front yard and lie down!

Keep the stories coming, folks!

NewfieMom


----------



## Bentman2

MercyMom said:


> Really? Cool man!


 
Yea, Bentley loves to "counter surf" and yesterday I was setting out my eggs for breakfast and noticed that one was missing. Well he had taken it off the counter and ran with it in the den, on the couch, to play with it. Haha, not even a crack but I am sure that was a matter of time. :wavey:


----------



## Always51

Hope there wasnt too much slober on it!!


----------



## Bentman2

Always51 said:


> Hope there wasnt too much slober on it!!


 
I made the mistake of showing him the egg and I think he throught it was a ball. He has a "soft mouth" but I think I could not wait forever.


----------



## laprincessa

Bentman2 said:


> I made the mistake of showing him the egg and I think he throught it was a ball. He has a "soft mouth" but I think I could not wait forever.


One of the most fun things for Max is to be handed an egg. He walks around with it in his mouth, puts it down and paws it and after several minutes, finally bites into it. 

We gave eggs to my friends' labs - one copied Max, one dropped it and then went to town and the other one stepped on it - and went to town! 
They just love a raw egg!


----------



## flatcoated

My parents' 9-year-old Flatcoat is an inveterate counter-surfer. There is a bakery in the town where they live that makes delicious sour cherry lemon bread. My dad is in his 70s, extremely fit and healthy, but prone to occasional forgetfulness. Three weekends in a row, he brought a loaf home... and then couldn't find it. The first several times, he thought was beginning to become senile and assumed he had simply misplaced it. Nevermind that the loaves were never found, he just concluded that he was starting to lose his mind. The last time, he was extremely mindful of where he put the bread, waaay at the back of a counter where we all figured it was out of reach to the dogs. Left and a few minutes later there was the thwack-thwack-thwack sound of a happy dog's tail coming from the kitchen. Of course Ophie was standing with her front paws on the counter, essentially attempting to swallow the loaf whole while looking extremely pleased with herself. I've since promised to buy them a bread box.


----------



## NewfieMom

flatcoated said:


> My parents' 9-year-old Flatcoat is an inveterate counter-surfer. There is a bakery in the town where they live that makes delicious sour cherry lemon bread. My dad is in his 70s, extremely fit and healthy, but prone to occasional forgetfulness. Three weekends in a row, he brought a loaf home... and then couldn't find it. The first several times, he thought was beginning to become senile and assumed he had simply misplaced it. Nevermind that the loaves were never found, he just concluded that he was starting to lose his mind. The last time, he was extremely mindful of where he put the bread, waaay at the back of a counter where we all figured it was out of reach to the dogs. Left and a few minutes later there was the thwack-thwack-thwack sound of a happy dog's tail coming from the kitchen. Of course Ophie was standing with her front paws on the counter, essentially attempting to swallow the loaf whole while looking extremely pleased with herself. I've since promised to buy them a bread box.



So was that three loaves that the dog got? Four? 3 1/2? Apparently sour cherry and lemon bread does not do anything dramatic to a dog's digestive system...at least this Flatcoat's system. My late Lab could never have handled it!!!

Great story!

NewfieMom


----------



## flatcoated

3 loaves in total over the course of about as many weeks. The final loaf was successfully repossessed. She apparently has a stomach made of iron. The bread was far from her worst steal, yet digestive consequences are rarely part of the aftermath.


----------



## NewfieMom

flatcoated said:


> 3 loaves in total over the course of about as many weeks. The final loaf was successfully repossessed. She apparently has a stomach made of iron. The bread was far from her worst steal, yet digestive consequences are rarely part of the aftermath.


So funny! And your dog is beautiful, by the way! That is a great photo.

NewfieMom


----------



## lgnutah

Brooks is also in love with bread (he once stuck his head in the still very hot oven to steal a freshly baked loaf when i left the door ajar) He also loves bread ingredients-he once got into a sack of flour, he has torn open and eaten rolled oats).
I have to keep bread on top of the refrigerator and all flour, grains, etc inside a closed pantry.


----------



## golfgal

Just came across this and couldn't stop laughing. Wow. Mine too. I haven't lost that many loaves, however I've come home to packaging chewed apart and the last pieces gone for bread. At least he only ate the bread and not the plastic. Smart dog. Almost a full pack of tortilla wraps too. Dog comes running when there is bread around. Carbs anyone?


----------



## NewfieMom

I love this thread. They keep us on our toes!

NewfieMom


----------

